# Where are you skiing this weekend? Jan 5-6, 2013 Edition



## Nick (Jan 3, 2013)

Should start one of these. I think it's nice if we are out skiing to bump into each other, and I know when I hit Magic on Christmas break I missed several of you guys. Let's post where we are all going so we get a chance to meet up. 

I'm taking a slower week. Will be at Wachusett Saturday with my wife, sister in law, and her kid, and my baby. Taking turns baby sitting and doing a few runs, my wife will be taking a lesson.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Mt snow or Gore on Sunday.


----------



## makimono (Jan 3, 2013)

Magic on Sunday 1/6


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 3, 2013)

Stowe on Saturday, Sugarbush on Sunday


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2013)

Probably Gunstock on Saturday...undecided for Sunday (Ragged, Sunday River, Whaleback, sit at home?)


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2013)

Attitash on Saturday


----------



## reefer (Jan 3, 2013)

makimono said:


> Magic on Sunday 1/6




Under serious consideration. PM sent.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 3, 2013)

Saturday (1/5) - Mt. Snow
Sunday (1/6) - Stratton


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 3, 2013)

Thinking Cannon on Sunday.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Camelback maybe Sunday unless someone needs help paying for gas from the Philly area up north lol.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2013)

Mohawk (CT) Friday night, Sugarbush Monday / Tuesday


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Camelback maybe Sunday unless someone needs help paying for gas from the Philly area up north lol.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
You ever go to Elk, I went last weekend and really liked it.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> You ever go to Elk, I went last weekend and really liked it.



I like elk a lot but its about 2.5 hours so I don't get there as much as I like.  They have good variety but they don't have any glades which they could clearly put in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I like elk a lot but its about 2.5 hours so I don't get there as much as I like.  They have good variety but they don't have any glades which they could clearly put in.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I think its because of their expensive but very pretty trees that they planted. It's the first ski website that I ever seen that talks about their trees and how they planted them many years ago.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd love to get out to the TugHill Plateau area....that is if GreekPeak lands would be accessible....AND if I had the $$$ to blow on gas..LOL.
Probably some of the westernmost peaks in the ADKs might be skiable as well....maybe.  Those would be nice to explore.


----------



## marge.kilgus (Jan 4, 2013)

Mt. Snow on Saturday followed by Stratton on Sunday!!

2013 - 1 day so far


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 4, 2013)

Cannon still a possibility for Saturday, but now Attitash on Saturday!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll be there on Saturday as long as we're operating.  Tickets purchase on the magic web site are fully refundable if not-op.  Plan B is Mt. Snow with EICSL discount.


http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?117113-Magic-Saturday-Jan-5th-w-carpool


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

billski said:


> I'll be there on Saturday as long as we're operating.  Tickets purchase on the magic web site are fully refundable if not-op.  Plan B is Mt. Snow with EICSL discount.
> 
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?117113-Magic-Saturday-Jan-5th-w-carpool




Mountsnow is youth pay their years in age so 18 teen pays $18 could be a great deal but I think it would bring lots people so could get crowded fyi.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 4, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Stowe on Saturday, Sugarbush on Sunday



I may be at stowe on Saturday -- chance of Sugarbush, Jay or Smuggs though...

Leaning towards NH on sunday -- maybe Loon.


----------



## mrksn (Jan 4, 2013)

Very tempted to hit Okemo who is offering 2-day $99 tix this wknd


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mountsnow is youth pay their years in age so 18 teen pays $18 could be a great deal but I think it would bring lots people so could get crowded fyi.



parc.   I now need a plan C.  thanks.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mountsnow is youth pay their years in age so 18 teen pays $18 could be a great deal but I think it would bring lots people so could get crowded fyi.


That's only Sunday.  We are skiing Saturday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

billski said:


> That's only Sunday.  We are skiing Saturday.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Should be great, have fun.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bromley or Belleayre on Sunday (depends on how late I stay up on Saturday night)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Bromley or Belleayre on Sunday (depends on how late I stay up on Saturday night)





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Potter Brothers has good deals for some of those hills with flex tickets.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Potter Brothers has good deals for some of those hills with flex tickets.


I have an e-coupon for Bromley.  Thanks for the PB info, those are really good deals if you can make the dates.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2013)

mrksn said:


> Very tempted to hit Okemo who is offering 2-day $99 tix this wknd


that's a great deal


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 5, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Probably Gunstock on Saturday...undecided for Sunday (Ragged, Sunday River, Whaleback, sit at home?)



Gunstock today, Whaleback tomorrow


----------



## Puck it (Jan 5, 2013)

Kton tomorrow.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 5, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> Bromley or Belleayre on Sunday (depends on how late I stay up on Saturday night)



Getting to bed early, Bromley it is.  Never been before.  Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2013)

hitting up Attitash tomorrow afternoon.  Haven't been there since Reagan was in office, so I'm pretty excited to go; especially because Bear Peak wasn't around in the 80s when my family went to Attitash every year for a few years.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> hitting up Attitash tomorrow afternoon.  Haven't been there since Reagan was in office, so I'm pretty excited to go; especially because Bear Peak wasn't around in the 80s when my family went to Attitash every year for a few years.



They really could use a high speed lift to the Attitash summit but if you can deal with the slow triple there's some nice trails off of it.  If middle Ptarmigan is open, give it a try.   It's a pretty good pitch for New Hampshire.  Certainly a good test of edges and carving skill as most just skid a few turns to the bottom.  Over at Bear Peak give a good look at Avenger on the way up.  If the upper section under the chair where they don't make snow is covered, it can be a blast to play in.  Looking forward to your trip report as I haven't been there yet this season.


----------

